

C++ grand master forum is active now ! - donbox5
http://forum.cppgm.org/

======
qznc
I am starting to believe that this "C++11 Compiler Course" is not a hoax.
Well, should be a lot of fun to point out how the course missed its own
requirements when it finished.

However, there is still no person or company listed for this "CPPGM
Foundation".

